# Frozen Yogurt (Literally) Safe?



## greggo (Jan 14, 2009)

So I left some groceries in my car the other day and just found them...completely frozen solid.  Here were the food-sicles:

-Ranch dressing
-Yogurt
-Eggnog
-Chip Dip

This may be a dumb picture but does freezing dairy stuff like yogurt/egg nog/chip dip have any negative affects (especially ones that might kill me or such)?  Thanks!


----------



## Katie H (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't think you are risking anything life-threatening.  The texture of your grocery-sicles may be different when they thaw out.  Just shake/stir everything as necessary.


----------



## greggo (Jan 14, 2009)

Katie E, if I end up the hospital the first thing I am doing is calling my lawyer so he can track you down   Thanks for the advice, I figured as much but didn't want to be the guy to which everyone says, "You did what?!  What were you thinking?!" as he lays upon his death bed.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't think you are going to end up on your death bed, but I don't think you will like the texture of some of the items when they thaw out. I would put them in the fridge until they thaw out, then stir up and see how it looks and smells then.
I think if any went 'off' they would smell of it, and even if they are good the texture might be unpleasant to you. And you might accumulate excess moisture that you will need to drain off before mixing back up.

If I don't hear from you in three days... I am changing my name and going into hiding!! LOL.


----------

